# Poison bottle? Light amethyst. many small "hobnails" for feel. BIMAL



## SoCal_bottle (Aug 2, 2017)

3.75" tall..
Poison? Always wondered myself.
Thanks


----------



## mctaggart67 (Aug 2, 2017)

I think it's a perfume or toiletry of some sort.


----------



## SoCal_bottle (Aug 3, 2017)

I'm kind of leaning toward that too.
Thanks. Too intricate IMO to be a poison.


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 13, 2017)

Definitely perfume at that's size.


----------

